# Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer



## Ben-CHI (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute,

Ich plane für nächstes Jahr eines meiner beiden Boote auf einen Trailer zu packen um mir die Kosten für diverse Mietboote zu sparen.
Fahre 2-3 WE im Jahr außerhalb meines Hausgewässers so dass sich der Invest nicht direkt amortisieren wird... Naja wenigstens kann ich dann spontan los und muss nicht noch nach nem Verleih suchen....

Das Boot ist ein GfK Boot, ca.3,5m lang und ca. 1,2m breit... Nussschale halt, aber hoffentlich tauglich für Touren auf Talsperren und ruhigen Gewässern.
Motorisiert werden soll das gute Stück mit einem stufenlosen Emotor (heckmontage). Gewicht des Bootes so ca. 70-80kg.

Der Rumpf des Bootes hat jetzt nicht wirklich einen Kiel, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist. Als Ruderboot auf dem 35h "großen" Hausgewässers hat es mir stets gute Dienste geleistet, ist aber nun abgelöst worden.

Nun die Fragen:
Macht solch ein Vorhaben mit dem Boot Sinn?
Wenn ja, was für einen Trailer könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Selbiges zum Emotor?

Danke schonmal vorab.

Grüße Benny


----------



## hajo_s (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Die Frage wäre für mich, ob sich hier ein klassischer Trailer lohnt.
Tut dann ja jeder gewöhnliche Trailer bis 500 kg.
Ansonsten auch ein normaler Anhänger und das Boot verkehrt herum draufgelegt und festgezurrt.


----------



## Der Hille (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Anhänger ist doch misst bei einem 70-80kg Boot. Überlege mal er fährt alleine los, wie soll er es dann da rauf  oder wieder runter wuchten.?? 

Trailer macht Sinn. Würde mir einen kleinen kaufen so um die 350k. Das ist ausreichend. 2 Kielrollen und hinten Seitenrollen. 

Was hast denn für ein Budget angedacht???


----------



## holzwurm1170 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

hallo

wenn du dir den trailer sparen willst dann schieb das boot - ist ja kein riese - einfach auf einen normalen pkw hänger von ca 2,5m länge .... 
ansonsten schau doch mal - wenn nicht schon getan - bei kleinanzeigen.ebay.de  vorbei da stehen immer welche drin ....

gruß aus nordhessen 
holzwurm


----------



## ulf (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hallo

Bei dem Gewicht wäre unter Umständen sogar ein Dachträger eine Alternative.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ben-CHI (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Tach zusammen,

Danke schon mal für die Rückmeldungen. #6

Trailer muss sein, da ich das Boot gerne fahrbereit wassern möchte und durchaus auch alleine unterwegs bin.

Zum Trailer: kenn mich in der Materie absolut nicht aus... Hab mir jetzt verschiedene angeschaut und sehe immer nur das die Boote auf Kielrollen stehen... Meine oller Kahn hat aber keinen...

Kann mir einer mal nen Link zu nem passenden Trailer schicken?

Budget für Trailer ca. 800,-€


Jemand ne Empfehlung für nen tauglichen Emotor?
 Einsatzgebiet: Bisschen Schleppen und Vertikalangeln


Danke und Gruß


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

schau mal nach einem Brenderup Basic 600 trailer ....
der sollte gut passen nach oben ist genug luft und zum ständigen slippen das beste was es gib .....
er läst sich super leicht deinem boot anpassen #6
so einen hatte ich auch mal mit der beweglichen kielrolle ist slippen mit einer person kein problem ..... der muss auch nicht komplett ins wasser ..wie viele es machen.... sondern nur bis zur radnarbe reinfahren und das boot runter lassen #h


----------



## carphunter08 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hallo Benny,

soll es einen neuer Trailer werden? Sonst guck doch mal nach nem gebrauchten Trailer bei kleinanzeigen oder so. Ob es nun ein Heku, Brenderup oder sonstwas wird, ist wahrscheinlich zweitrangig. Hol dir aber keinen abgerockten, der schon vor sich hin rostet! Von der Bauart sind die wohl alle ähnlich, beachten solltest du Gewicht und Länge, eine Winde ist auch nicht verkehrt. Als Alternative für die Kielrollen, gibt es auch Langauflagen, die gibt es auch separat. Falls du also nur einen mit Rollen findest, rüstest du ihn einfach um.
Für 800,- lässt sich auf alle Fälle etwas brauchbares finden, das könnte sogar für einen neuen reichen.
Für meinen Anka hab ich einen gebrauchten Brenderup 600. Für dein Böötchen sollte aber auch einer der 450er oder 500er Klasse genügen. Falls du hingegen mit dem Gedanken spielst dich irgendwann zu vergrößern, könntest du auch gleich nach einen größeren gucken (Vllt ist ja auch dein zweites Boot etwas größer und du willst damit mal los...)

Viele Grüße


----------



## TR22 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hallo,
ich habe auch lange nach einem guten gebrauchten Trailer gesucht. Aber für das Geld was gebrauchte kosten kannst dir gleich einen Neuen kaufen.
Ich habe mir dann auch den schon genannten Brenderup Basic 600 für 777€ gekauft. Ich kann den wirklich weiter empfehlen!

Gruß Timo


----------



## stroker (2. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hallo !


Such mal nach Jet Loader !
Trailer für Jet Ski sind offt preiswert zu finden.


MfG


----------



## TR22 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Die muss man dann aber noch mit Sliprollen usw. versehen oder?
Die sind ja auch nicht grad günstig.

Mfg


----------



## Der Hille (2. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Der Brenderup ist schon ok aber die Rollen sind der letzte Misst. Gebrauchte Trailer ist immer so eine Sache. Meistens steckt man dann noch soviel Geld rein bis er passt oder durch den TüV ist und da kannst lieber neu kaufen.

Fürs schmale Portmonee sind besonders die Trailer von  http://www.marlin-bootstrailer.com/marlin-bootstrailer/

zu empfehlen. Kollege hat einen von denen und ich bin begeistert. 

Passt dann nächstes Jahr auch ein anständiges Aluboot drauf ;-)

Ich würde aber bei dem kleinen Boot noch mal lieber nach einem kleinen 350 kg Trailer suchen.


----------



## Ben-CHI (3. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hi Leute,

Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen.

Vom Gebrauchttrailer habe ich mich pers. schon verabschiedet.
Mein anderes Boot ist ne Nummer größer und könnte für die mittelfristige Zukunft auch auf dem Trailer Platz finden. 

Der 600er erscheint mir daher ne sinnvolle Investition.

Bekomm ich hier in der Gegend sogar und muss nicht noch 300km schrubben...

Trailer wäre damit quasi vom Tisch! :vik:


Wie schaut es denn mit ein paar Tips bzgl e-motoren aus?

Suche was stufenloses zum vertikalen und schleppen. Heckmontage.

Preise inkl. Zubehör so 500,-€

Gibt's da was feines oder muss noch mehr investiert werden?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (3. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

dachgepäckträger kannste knicken !!! 
son Kram hatte ich auch mal mit nem noch leichteren Boot versucht - kannst du allein knicken das da drauf zu wuppen.

für das Teil reicht doch der kleineste ungebremste Trailer - etwas anpassen mit Kielrollen etc muß man den trailer an das jeweilige Boot doch immer ! 
Kleinanzeigen mal durchforsten und was gebrauchtes kaufen - kostet in der Größe doch keine Unsummen

Aber die Frage ist ob mehrere Boote immer auf einen trailer passen ;-) 
wie gesagt passt man die Trailer an die Boote an - was den Windenstand, die Kielrollen und auch die Gewichtsverlagerung so angeht ... aber größer ist natürlich immer besser


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Moin Moin #h#h#h
Ich denk auch mal das es nicht so besonders ist das Boot auf n Autodach zu werfen --- ich hab mir am Wochenende n Komplettgespan gekauft und habe somit nun 2 Bootstrailer also einen zuviel ( da der Mann nur komplett abgeben wollte ) also ich verk nun ein Trailer Heku Typ 250 ,komplett  neu aufgeaut war ca 20 J nicht mehr gemeldet gewesen, habe neue Papiere beantragt ,neue Lichtleiste ausziehbare bis 4,5 m , Auflagen , neuer Kupplung  neue Reifen ,1 ne neue gebrauchte Felge -die andere war schrott, November neu Tüv machen lassen - Tüv also bis 11/2016 zur Zeit auf Grüner Nr Angemeldet, wenn jemand Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.( 430 € ) 
Gruß Uwe
Plz:52531 Übach - Palenberg


----------



## volkerm (27. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Ruf mal Roland Kuhz an, der ist bei HRO. Super Techniker. Der baut Dir das passend. Von der Stange ist Mist, der Trailer sollte exakt zum Boot und Deinen Vorstellungen passen.
Gruss an ihn, und Dich, Volker


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. November 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

E-Motor Set für 500,- ? 

Motor stufenlos,Batterie und Ladegerät?

Wird eng bei Minnkota Traxxis und Motorguide, Haswing liegt da preislich drin. 

Wobei ich immer vom größten 12Volt Motor rede mit etwa 55lbs
Ich würd keinen kleineren mehr nehmen und auch nicht mehr auf stufenlos verzichten wollen


----------



## Ben-CHI (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Ja das mit den 500,-€ ist allerdings knapp bemessen. Hab jetzt schon mal eifrig gesucht.  Der Traxxis 55lbs wird's werden.
Batterie bin ich noch unschlüssig. Gel wäre fein, 120aH ebenso... Teurer Spaß....

Das mit dem Boot hat sich zwischenzeitlich auch geändert. Das "Große" wird's dann doch werden. Wiegt 150kg bei 4m lange und 1,60 breite.

Trailer passt ja dafür noch.


Sparen ist angesagt. Weihnachten wird's dann halt Geld geben und der Tacklekeller muss ausgedünnt werden...


----------



## Ben-CHI (16. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hoch das Ding....

Trailer wurde mittlerweile gekauft. Ist ein Modell von Heku geworden. Boot sitzt schon drauf und nun kommen die ersten Fragen:

Das Boot ist ein Dreikieler was das anpassen des Trailers etwas aufwendiger gemacht hat. Ich denke aber das ich da noch etwas nachbessern muss. Das Boot liegt nur auf einer Kielrollen auf und die restliche Last auf den Seitenrollen. 

Hab mal ein paar Fotos gemacht zum besseren Verständnis. Bin auf der Suche nach Ratschlägen und Tipps was ich noch nachbessern sollte/muss.
















Grüße Benny


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Die Last nur auf die drei recht kleinen Punkte verteilt führt auf Dauer zu Schäden am Rumpf. 

Bei Dreikielern oder Skiffs gehts am besten/ einfachsten mit Langauflagen


----------



## Ben-CHI (17. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Danke fürs Feedback.

Wollte die ein Kielrolle gegen ein höhenverstellbares Modell tauschen. Somit hätte ich da schonmal einen Auflage Punkt mehr.

Zum Thema Langauflagen: Höhenverstellbar wäre schön... Hat jemand einen "gut&günstig" Tip sowie eine Bezugsquelle?


Danke vorab #6


----------



## memorie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

moin
ich weiß ja nicht, was du dafür bezahlt hast..
hast auch vorher nichts gesagt, vom drei-kieler..
aber das mit den drei auflagen ist definitiv zu wenig..
und vor allem solltest du die rollen mehr richtung verstärkungen bringen, an den kielen ist der boden sicher stärker..
ich hab mir einen jetloder besorgt, und dann noch extra 2 stück so langauflagen, und zwar speziell da, wo dann das gewicht des motors dauernd nach unten drückt, vor allem während der fahrt,
solltes du mal tauschen, oder anders kaufen, schau dir mal so ne jetloader an, der geht bis 4,50 mtr. boote, und selbst da könntest du noch ausziehen, hat auch 750 kg gesamtgewicht.
ich häng dir mal ein bild an..
gruß  karl


----------



## memorie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

was ganz wichtig ist... hast du ganz vorne ein stütze dran, wo der kiel drin liegt ?
wenn du ne vollbremsung machen mußt, fliegt dir das boot übers auto ..
da hilft auch abspannen net viel..


jetzt aber..das bild, achja, der trailer so wie er ist, um die 800 €

gruß  karl


----------



## Ben-CHI (17. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Hi,

Ja ursprünglich ging's um ein Boot völlig ohne Kiel. Habe aber umdisponiert. Lt. Hersteller des Bootes passt der Trailer... Deshalb der Kauf. War wohl ne Fehlinfo...

Ich habe vorne am Windenstand die notwendige V-Förmige Aufnahme in der das Boot auch bestens liegt. Ist auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen.

Problem bei dem ganzen ist das die drei Kiele nicht dauerhaft im selben Abstand zueinander laufen. Einzig der mittlere kiel bleibt wo er ist ( logischer Weise). Nur nach 2/3 des Rumpfes laufen die Kiele komplett aus... Mache morgen Abend noch ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder. Fällt mir schwer das zu beschrieben...

Fakt ist: ich muss mit dem Trailer arbeiten, da weitere größere Investitionen nicht drin sind. Ein paar zusätzliche Auflagen und Rollen sicher, aber kein neuer Trailer.

Das Boot wird mit nem Emotor betrieben und es kommt bis auf eine Box aus Siebdruckplatten kein weiteres Gewicht dauerhaft an Board.

Ich denke es wäre eine gute Lösung mit Höhenverstellbaren Langauflagen nach dem Auftrailern das Bootsgewicht zu verteilen.
Gibt's es so Auflagen zum hochkurbeln?


Gruß


----------



## memorie (17. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

hi
ja, gibt es..
die werden im zustand, wo quasi gefahren wird, fest montiert, dann, am wasser, werden sie etwas nach unten gedreht, damit nur noch die rollen laufen,
aus dem wasser grad das gegenteil, zum leichteren slippen nur die rollen, für den transport dann wieder etwas hochkurbeln, damit das boot satter aufliegt

gruß  karl


----------



## Ben-CHI (17. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

Ah... Gut. Muss ich mal schauen wo ich die Dinger herbekomme.

So wie dass Boot jetzt liegt lässt es sich zumindest easy slippen.

Meinst du mit den Langauflagen und den 2 Kielrollen vermeide ich "Lagerungsschäden" am Rumpf?


----------



## memorie (18. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*

moin
mit lagerschäden sollte man eher sagen : transportschäden, so ne straße ist auch net immer schnurzeben, und so nen leichten trailer schüttels gewaltig auf der straße, auf meinem bild sind diese langauflagen, quer verbaut, weil da gerade der schlauchboot-spiegel abgeschlossen hat,
du machst sie natürlich der länge nach, die kann man auch in der schräge verstellen, also schön der rumpf-form anpassen,
und dadurch, dass deine außenrümpfe nach oben steiler werden, legt sich das boot immer schön in die mitte, kann ja nicht ausbrechen, weil die andre seite immer gegen hält.
die gibts auch in verschiedenen längen, du kannst sie dann ja hinten breiter, nach vorne schmaler montieren..
gruß  karl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Auf der Suche nach dem passenden Trailer*



memorie schrieb:


> was ganz wichtig ist... hast du ganz vorne ein stütze dran, wo der kiel drin liegt ?
> wenn du ne vollbremsung machen mußt, fliegt dir das boot übers auto ..
> da hilft auch abspannen net viel..
> 
> ...




Karl,
 tut mir leid, aber da muss man widersprechen.

Die Ladungssicherung erfolgt durch die Gurte, der Windenstand ist das was er verspricht. Der Montageort der Winde, die Wucht eines Bootes beim Unfall kann der nicht aufnehmen.


----------

